# redbox blu-ray



## cmtar

How do you know if the redbox has blu ray movies? I was a the one in our local walmart and it didnt really say if it was blue ray or dvd


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If it doesn't say, it doesn't have them


----------



## cmtar

Stuart Sweet said:


> If it doesn't say, it doesn't have them


Is there a way to find a box in my area that does have them other than going around town to each of them?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I've tried contacting them directly and all I get is a very generic response, so if you find some way to identify them online, I'd love to know.


----------



## Steve615

Blu-ray is available via redbox,in limited quantities at select Wal-Mart locations,according to the following link from redbox.

http://www.redbox.com/ads/bluray.aspx


----------



## cmtar

Steve615 said:


> Blu-ray is available via redbox,in limited quantities at select Wal-Mart locations,according to the following link from redbox.
> 
> http://www.redbox.com/ads/bluray.aspx


Right I saw that but it does not say which Wal-Marts.


----------



## turey22

Maybe they are testing it out to see if people will actually rent them? How much will it be for Blu-Ray?


----------



## Steve615

turey22 said:


> Maybe they are testing it out to see if people will actually rent them? How much will it be for Blu-Ray?


$1 per night,according to the link I posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Steve615

cmtar said:


> Right I saw that but it does not say which Wal-Marts.


It looks to me like redbox has just started offering Blu-ray titles,based on the limited selections and very limited info at this time.
I would expect them to update their Blu-ray page as more info becomes available.


----------



## turey22

Steve615 said:


> $1 per night,according to the link I posted earlier in this thread.


I just got home and saw the link and wow, thats cheap!


----------



## Steve615

Another note of interest in regards to Redbox.
Yahoo Tech posted an article earlier today,talking about Netflix saying they expect Redbox kiosks to be their "main competition" by the end of this year.

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/45341


----------



## turey22

Steve615 said:


> Another note of interest in regards to Redbox.
> Yahoo Tech posted an article earlier today,talking about Netflix saying they expect Redbox kiosks to be their "main competition" by the end of this year.
> 
> http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/45341


Redbox is really cheap when I, personally, will only rent the movie and watch it in one day.


----------



## musicman0725

turey22 said:


> I just got home and saw the link and wow, thats cheap!


I rented a bluray from my redbox at my local Jewel. The redbox website is deceiving. It claims you can only get them at Walmart and if you click the bluray tab it comes up empty with no list of movies. Anyways, if a movie is available on bluray it will have the bluray border around it and when you select it there will be a warning saying that it will only play in a bluray player. It costs the same price as a regular rental and you can still use promo codes (so our bluray rental was free ). It was pretty sweet, I just wish there was a way to find out in advance if a bluray is available at my redbox location.


----------

